# Is the 16.0.2 any good?



## guitarplayer1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All, 

Just saw where Sweetwater put the Presonus StudioLive 16.0.2 digital mixer on sale for $999.99. I have never used a digital mixer before but I currently own the Presonus AB1818VSL interface that is very good and has very transparent recording functionality. 

Has anyone used this mixer or owns it and can give me an idea if its worth the money?

Thanks a load.:help:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wish I could help you out with an answer here, but I own no Presonus gear at this time. That does sound like a good price.


----------



## guitarplayer1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## justDoug (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, it is a nice little mixer. But have you ever used your 1818 interface for live mixing? You've already got 8 inputs, and can add another 8 channels via ADAT- voila, that's 16 inputs! I thought that Presonus included some sort of "digital mixing" software with that interface, in addition to their DAW, but I'm not sure...

I just checked, and here is what I found regarding included software from PreSonus...

Virtual StudioLive software for low-latency monitoring with effects
The included Virtual StudioLive software gives your AudioBox 1818VSL the ability to provide reverb and delay effects for your monitor mixes, with near-zero latency. On top of that, the Virtual StudioLive software gives you the same Fat Channel compression, limiting, semi-parametric EQ, and highpass filter from the acclaimed PreSonus StudioLive 16.0.2 digital mixer. Artists perform better when they're listening to a top-notch headphone mix, and the AudioBox 1818VSL makes it easy.​
I love how they make it sound like this is only useful as a monitoring utility for recording- it's a digital mixer! At any rate, if you've got a decent laptop, you already have all of the basic components. Feel free to ask for help if you have any questions.

Regards,
Doug


----------



## guitarplayer1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Doug,

I was really interested in knowing how rugged it is. I didnt preface that in the original post. I guess my thinking is with the 16.0.2 mixer and my 1818 I will have a total of 24 tracks PLUS the ADAT tracks as well. This is not so much for the studio (although 24 tracks in the studio would be nice ) but more for mixing and recording live events with mics on most of the drums and such. 

I have a copy of Studio One 2 Pro Ver. 2 that I use in concert with Sonar X2 Producer. The recording power of both of these programs is awesome BTW. If you get a chance to try either one go for it. With drag and drop functionality and all the included virtual instruments included it is very easy to get started on any type of project. I have been a Cakewalk user since they came out with the Pro Audio series suites in the '90s.

Anyway, Thanks for the info. I hope that price sticks as of right now, with the holidays upon us, my bank account is looking pretty thin.

Cheers


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You mentioned Sonar, I use it as well, absolutely love it! Still at X1, usually wait for a set of patches before upgrading, plus just used up my software budget on some Waves plug-ins. Loving Reaper, too.


----------



## ArnoldNL (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a couple of go's on the Presonus 16.4.2, have to say it's a pretty good mixer for it's price. I'm used to Yamaha's digital consoles, so it was a bit of a change for me.

The pre-amps are good, lots of headroom! Only thing I didn't like is the looks of the menu on this one, it's just too much commodore64 for me....

For 999,- the 16.0.2 ain't no bad buy!


----------

